# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Γυμναστική με Total crunch ? Gymform ab ? Ή κανένα ;

## DimMani

Καλησπέρα . Νομίζω ότι , ένα από τα παρακάτω μηχανήματα , θα μας βοηθήσει να γυμναζόμαστε στο σπίτι , στο μέτρο του δυνατού , 60 κιλά η γυναίκα μου , 85 εγώ . Το ερώτημα είναι αν είναι αξιόπιστα , όσον αφορά την αντοχή τους . Μην πάθουμε και κανένα ατύχημα . Επίσης , τα αναφερόμενα 2 μηχανήματα έχουν κάποιες διαφορές , ή είναι ακριβώς δια ; Αν δεν έχουν αντοχή , τι μηχάνημα με αντίστοιχη λειτουργία υπάρχει στην αγορά ; Αν κάποιος το/τα αγόρασε ήδη και έχει άποψη , ακόμη καλλίτερα . (1) total crunch  (2) booster plus . Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων όποιον απαντήσει .

----------


## Panoss

Αν και δεν δουλεύουν τα λινκς: ΚΑΝΕΝΑ.

Αυτό χρειάζεσαι συν αυτό και λίγο τρέξιμο στο πάρκο και φυσικά διατροφή.
Ή καλλισθενικές ασκήσεις (γκούγκλαρέ το).

(το ξέρω ότι δεν θα πεισθείς, θα ξοδέψεις, θα τα παρατήσεις και μετά θα ακολουθήσεις τις συμβουλές μου αλλά δεν πειράζει)

----------

vasilimertzani (27-09-18)

----------


## DimMani

> Αν και δεν δουλεύουν τα λινκς: ΚΑΝΕΝΑ.
> 
> Αυτό χρειάζεσαι συν αυτό και λίγο τρέξιμο στο πάρκο και φυσικά διατροφή.
> Ή καλλισθενικές ασκήσεις (γκούγκλαρέ το).
> 
> (το ξέρω ότι δεν θα πεισθείς, θα ξοδέψεις, θα τα παρατήσεις και μετά θα ακολουθήσεις τις συμβουλές μου αλλά δεν πειράζει)


Ευχαριστώ . Για κάποιο λόγο που δεν καταλαβαίνω τα links δεν δουλεύουν . Όσον αφορά τις Καλλισθενικές ασκήσεις , εξαιρετικές μεν , αλλά δεν είναι στα μέτρα μας .

----------


## Panoss

> Όσον αφορά τις Καλλισθενικές ασκήσεις , εξαιρετικές μεν , αλλά δεν είναι στα μέτρα μας .


Δηλαδή;


Πρόταση γυμναστικής:


 :Tongue2:

----------


## DimMani

Δηλαδή;




Ηλικία...

----------


## Panoss

Οι καλλισθενικές (ή όποιες άλλες) ασκήσεις δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με την ηλικία.

----------

